# un imac G5 ça vaut quoi en Mhz pc ?



## piedargile (31 Août 2004)

Bonjour, 

Etant intéressé par le nouvel imacG5, j'aimerais savoir où je peux trouver la vidéo de présentation de l'imacG5 de Johnatan Ive?

Peut-être que celle-ci n'est pas encore disponible?

pourriez vous m'aider?

Merci


----------



## BioSS (31 Août 2004)

faut venir à l'apple expo mon gars 
sinon > www.apple.com/fr/imac/


----------



## piedargile (31 Août 2004)

Arf il va falloir que j'attende pour voir la présentation de l'imac G5 par Jonathan Ive.

J'espere que Apple ne mettra pas trop de temps pour qu on puisse voir la vidéo de l'imacG5 et du Keynote.


----------



## matthd (31 Août 2004)

Par les créateur de l'ipod : Le imac G5, avec fond de musique des black eyes peas'''

ensuite interview de deux personnes du staff apple à propos de la bête.
Pour finir sur le point de vu des artistes de la dite musique.
Qui explique que Haaaa!!!! si j'avais eu ça quand j'étais petite.... (peut être que je ne chanterais pas aujourd'hui!!!!!!)

MaTTHD, le chroniqueur Parisien


----------



## piedargile (31 Août 2004)

Matthd toi tu devais etre au Keynote ce matin? 

J'attends toujours que Apple mette en ligne cette video


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2004)

la keyneote est sur le site d'apple, la vidéo est juste à la fin!


----------



## Lordwizard (31 Août 2004)

Où tu as vu çà ??

[edit] Effectivement Keynote mais sur le site US pour l'instant


----------



## piedargile (31 Août 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses .

Ca fait plaisir


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Septembre 2004)

Merci à tous ceux, chanceux, qui pourront me répondre pour avoir vu LA bête à l'AE (qui me plait un peu beaucoup passionnément et j'en passe !)Je parle du Imac G5 bien sûr...
Question importante pour moi, pauvre provincial qui ne verra sa proie que dans deux mois....si tout va bien ! He oui, ça existe des trous perdus !
Questions donc :
1-Ce nouvel Imac a t'il un bon son (comparée à un imac tournesol et ses deux oreilles )
2-Est-il silencieux pendant les applications gourmandes ? (gravage, chargement de CD, etc...)
3-Le mac est-il plus beau en vrai qu'en photo ? (Quelles impressions avez-vous eu la première fois que vous l'avez vu de Près ? )

Merci de vos réponses importantes pour moi et pour que je puisse rêver de ce qui sera peut-être mien un de ces jours........


----------



## yoffy (2 Septembre 2004)

Pour la partie "3"il y a qq part ds le forum une remarque indiquant qu'une péllicule 
de plastique transparent,invisible sur les photos,le rend plus agréable en vrai.


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Septembre 2004)

il me semble en effet sur certaine photo que le imac parait avoir un aspect nacré....ce qui m'affole encore plus et le rend différent du blanc mat du tournesol !


----------



## loriscoutin (2 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous

Une petite question à ceux qui ont vu l'imac G5 de pres ainsi que les nouveaux écrans...

Quelqu'un pourrait s'aventurer dans une comparaison entre l'écran de l'imac 20 pouces et le nouvel écran 20 pouces proposé par apple?

Ma question est surtout sont ils les memes....

Merci par avance


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2004)

postez ici toutes vos réactions ou question a propos de l'iMac G5


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

bonjour


il y a une semaine j'ai recu pour mon anniversaire le imac 20" (le tournesol comme vous l'appelez )... j'en etais tres contente mais une fois de plus "decue" parce que la meme chose c'etait produite avec mon imac dv, , 20 jours apres le "tournesol" faisait son apparition.

si avec mon imac dv j'ai regretté le new model , cette  fois je ne le suis pas , le designer de imac g5 ne me plait vraiment pas beaucoup , juste un ecran ( epais 6 cm environ pour le 20 ") assez banal .

pour ce qu'il contient ,puissance  dd memoire ect , je laisse cela aux pro d'en decider mais pour une incompetente comme moi qui ne se connais pas grand chose je trouve que le prix est abordable et moins chere que mon imac g4 a 2500 ¤ moins puissant et moins "gonflé"


----------



## pommeN (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,



   Je me suis précipité mardi soir à l&#8217;Apple Expo, et j&#8217;ai donc pu découvrir en vrai ces iMacs G5 guettés sur le web toute la journée.



   Le design est moins ludique et révolutionnaire que les précédents, ce n&#8217;est pas conventionnel mais presque attendu. J&#8217;ai donc été un peu déçu.

   Comme on est habitué à voir des écrans plats avec des bords super fins, on trouve un lourd et déséquilibré cet immense bandeau blanc sous l&#8217;écran.

   En plus le pied à le même design que celui des Display alu, on a donc moins l&#8217;impression de faire face à une nouveauté et on dirait encore plus un simple écran (mais moins fin et en plastoc).



   Mais une fois qu&#8217;on fait l&#8217;effort de s&#8217;habituer à ce nouveau boîtier (bah oui, on va pas le changer pour les déçus) on se rend compte du reste.

   Effectivement, il est enchâssé dans une coque de plastique transparent. On m&#8217;a fait la réflexion qu&#8217;on le croirait fait d&#8217;un grossier plexi, moi je trouve plutôt qu&#8217;on le dirait encastré dans un aquarium. Quand on le bouge, il y a comme un effet « loupe » ou « verres double foyer ».

   La répartition des formes est telle que l&#8217;écran de 20 pouces semble ne pas être aussi grand. Les proportions sont d&#8217;ailleurs bien équilibrées puisqu&#8217;il est vraiment difficile, au premier coup d&#8217;oeuil, de savoir si on a à faire à un 17 ou à un 20&#8217;.



   Finalement l&#8217;objet est beau, surprenant mais agréable. Il est vraiment compact et super abordable. Un G5, un 20&#8217; LCD et un SuperDrive pour 2000 Euros ???!!!! Et avec Panther en plus ?!!! C&#8217;est assurément une bonne affaire.

   Panther est vraiment beau et performant, même s&#8217;il n&#8217;y en avait que pour Tiger lors de la keynote et qu&#8217;on croirait que 10.3 appartient maintenant au passé d&#8217;Apple.

   Il est quand même dommage que les icônes prennent autant de place sur le bureau. On a un peu l&#8217;impression que 20&#8217; devient le minimum pour ne pas étouffer, alors que ça devrait être gigantesque. (le cinema display de 30&#8217; est vraiment gigantesque lui !).



   Les enceintes dirigées vers le bas sont originales et invisibles (ça rappelle un peu celles du PowerBook 12&#8217; qui refletent le son vers l&#8217;écran), mais dans le brouhaha du stand Apple on les entends à peine (même le son à fond). Je ne peux pas dire non plus si la ventilation est vraiment silencieuse.



   En tout cas, je pense que ce sera mon prochain ordinateur (et mon premier Mac perso !)


----------



## gaetan (2 Septembre 2004)

Merci pommeN pour cet excellent compte rendu.

Qu'en est-il de la qualité d'écran ? Est-ce, à vue d'oeil, identique à la génération précédente ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2004)

> il y a une semaine j'ai recu pour mon anniversaire le imac 20" (le tournesol comme vous l'appelez )... j'en etais tres contente mais une fois de plus "decue" parce que la meme chose c'etait produite avec mon imac dv, , 20 jours apres le "tournesol" faisait son apparition.



En même temps, c'est quand même dommage, ça fait plusieurs mois qu'on sait que l'imac G5 serait certainement présenté à l'apple expo, faut se renseigner un minimum   
Mais ne t'en fais pas, ton imac G4 est une très bonne machine, tu passeras de bonnes années en sa compagnie, sans frustrations si tu n'as pas des besoins énormes


----------



## pommeN (2 Septembre 2004)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en est-il de la qualité d'écran ? Est-ce, à vue d'oeil, identique à la génération précédente ?


 Je n'en ai aucune idée. Je n'ai jamais passé beaucoup de temps sur un tournesol et j'ai approché l'iMac G5 (zut, faut lui trouver un surnom) que 5 minutes... L'écran m'a paru très très net (comparé aux iBooks notament) et pas si grand, à cause des ENORMES icônes.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

excusez, j'avais pas vu que la discussion technique avait été délocalisée iici :

Je me pose la question de revendre ma soufflerie emac. Mais l'imac me semble avoir plusieurs défauts.
- l'écran est-il aussi lumineux et génial que celui de l'emac pour de la vidéo ?
- Je branche débranche des périfs tous les 5 minutes : les ports de derrière ne sont-il pas un recul par rapport au tournesol ?
- Le mange disque : n'y a-t-il pas des risques de rayure à l'introduction des cd ?
- enfin, le dvdr 8 x n'est pas du luxe, j'ai peur du recul vers le 4x...


----------



## Cricri (2 Septembre 2004)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, il est enchâssé dans une coque de plastique transparent. On m?a fait la réflexion qu?on le croirait fait d?un grossier plexi, moi je trouve plutôt qu?on le dirait encastré dans un aquarium. Quand on le bouge, il y a comme un effet « loupe » ou « verres double foyer ».


C'est pas gênant ça (par exemple des reflets*?)? Et quand on n'est pas en face de l'écran (enfin vraiment loin à côté) tout devient jaunasse (C'est sans doute l'effet LCD ?). 
En tout cas doit falloir faire gaffe quand on le trimbale d'une pièce à l'autre ce nouveau portable !


----------



## Cricri (2 Septembre 2004)

Sinon 1 Go de DDR400 SDRAM on trouve ça à quel prix ?


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Septembre 2004)

'

La qualité de l'écran du 20' est la même que celle de l'écran vendu seul par Apple, donc très bonne. Le 17' est moins bon, mais je ne sais pas exactement comment il se situe. Quant à la taille des icônes sur le bureau, elle est réglable, et ils peuvent être tout petit !  Et sinon la machine est effectivement, vue en vrai, bien chouette.

'+


----------



## Skippy (2 Septembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon 1 Go de DDR400 SDRAM on trouve ça à quel prix ?



ya des promo chez macway en ce moment...


----------



## louisedor (2 Septembre 2004)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Personnellement, je trouve le contenant plutôt decevant au premier abord. On croirait un plasma Samsung blanc, sans plus. Il me fait plus penser à un eMac à écran plat. Pour moi, successeur du "Tournesol" se devait d'être plus original, plus "rentre dedans" comme le fut la présentation en janvier 2002 du iMac 2.

En revanche, le contenu et surtout le rapport prix/prestation est sensationel (juste un petit bémol quand à la RAM installée : 256 pour les 3 modèles, ça fait quand même limite, sutout pour le 20"...), Pouvoir avoir un 20" avec méga DD, superdrive installé pour 2000 ¤, bravo.

Sur que mon opinion évolura lorsque je le verrais en vrai mais plusieurs amis "Accromac" on le même avis que moi, l'effet de surprise d'il y a 2 ans 1/2 n'a pas eu lieu. Par contre, les non initiés à la Pomme s'étonne que tout tienne dans si peu de place

Le pari est peut être réussi car le rôle de cet iMac G5 est aussi certainement de faire switcher le plus possible d'utilisateur de poubelle, euh de windows je veux dire.... qui effectivement en ont plein les yeux de voir cet écran et qui posent l'éternel question : "bah, elle est où l'UC ????


----------



## Skippy (2 Septembre 2004)

au 20 pouces, il manque quand même le FW 800 et le superdrive x8.
j'imagine que ça sera pour la mise à jour de 2005...


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2004)

un superdrive 8X ne peu pas rentré, l'imac G5 utilise des lecteurs slim, et il y a pas encore de production de masse en 8X


----------



## Cricri (3 Septembre 2004)

Skippy a dit:
			
		

> il manque quand même le FW 800


Vous fêtes quoi avec le 800 ? Parce que le 400 c'est déjà vachement rapide ?


----------



## loriscoutin (3 Septembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Vous fêtes quoi avec le 800 ? Parce que le 400 c'est déjà vachement rapide ?



Des raids avec mes disques durs...


----------



## Skippy (3 Septembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Vous fêtes quoi avec le 800 ? Parce que le 400 c'est déjà vachement rapide ?



mon disque dur Ice 250 Go souhaite une connexion FW 800 sur mon prochain mac...


----------



## septimus (3 Septembre 2004)

Salut, je remets mon post ici, j'avais pas vu le sujet spécial imac G5. Alors voilà un petit montage de l'imac avec et sans le bandeau blanc sous l'écran. Je voulais savoir lequel vous préfériez...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2004)

sans esitation, sans bandeau


----------



## fpoil (3 Septembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous ceux, chanceux, qui pourront me répondre pour avoir vu LA bête à l'AE (qui me plait un peu beaucoup passionnément et j'en passe !)Je parle du Imac G5 bien sûr...
> Question importante pour moi, pauvre provincial qui ne verra sa proie que dans deux mois....si tout va bien ! He oui, ça existe des trous perdus !
> Questions donc :
> 1-Ce nouvel Imac a t'il un bon son (comparée à un imac tournesol et ses deux oreilles )
> ...


1. et 2. : impossible de se rendre compte , trop de bruit dans le hall, d'après le démonstrateur, il est silencieux, à tester dans un mag calme

3. définitivement, surtout le 20" qui est assez bluffant, la fine couche de plastique translucide (comme celle des ipod 1g) lui donnant une autre dimension


----------



## pommeN (3 Septembre 2004)

Je suis retourné hier soir à l'Apple expo...
Bah en fait le 20" est vraiment grand. Et avec le bandeau blanc il fait même mastoc. Finalement je préfère le 17", il me semble plus équilibré.
Pour savoir s'il est pratique à l'usage, il faudrait l'essayer dans le temps. sur un salon on ne voit pas grand chose...
L'écran est très net et lumineux, je peux pas en dire plus.

Encore une fois, si on met de côté le fait qu'il s'agit d'une nouveauté et qu'il n'est pas vraiment révolutionnaire ni super-original, c'est un ordinateur au design très agréable. Peut-être plus consensuel qu'auparavant, donc décevant pour les esprits novateurs.

Hier j'ai lancé tout plein d'appli en même temps et " vidéos sur Quicktime... chose impossible avec un PC. Les 3 vidéos marchaient parfaitement en simultané, même lors des effets Exposé.

Le seul truc que je regrette, c'est qu'il ne soit plus possible de démarrer la machine depuis le clavier (je sais, ça fait un petit moment qu'Apple a cessé de mettre le bouton d'allumage sur le clavier, mais même), parce que sur les vieux macs, c'est  un des trucs qui me faisait le plus tripper! ;-p

PS : j'ai adoré l'iPod aussi, il est superbe, le mini est moins beau et les couleurs sont ternes mais sa taille est idéale.


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

Une info intéressante sur Apple Insider 

 qui renvoie à cette page apple

 Apparemment, on peut changer soi-même pas mal de choses, y compris l'écran, ce qui est assez curieux.http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86812


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> L'écran m'a paru très très net (comparé aux iBooks notament) et pas si grand, à cause des ENORMES icônes.


 Les icones, tu choisis la taille comme tu veux (non pas petites ou grandes, mais en continu) en 5 secondes : je n'ai pas les même sur mon ibook 800x600 et sur mon 20"


----------



## iota (3 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Je sais pas si vous avez vu, mes l'iMac G5 intégre (au niveau de la carte mère) un système de diagnostique (qui utilise 4 leds).

   Plus d'infos ici.

 Je crois (c'est pas une certitude ) que c'est la première fois sur un ordinateur Mac non ?

   @+
   iota


----------



## mtra (3 Septembre 2004)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'ai lancé tout plein d'appli en même temps et " vidéos sur Quicktime... chose impossible avec un PC.


 c'est pas la peine de placer ce genre de phrase fausse pour donner du poid a ton argumentaire...


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2004)

Skippy a dit:
			
		

> mon disque dur Ice 250 Go souhaite une connexion FW 800 sur mon prochain mac...


Je ne pense pas que ça t'apporte quelque chose car sauf erreur de ma part, le débit max en lecture/ecriture du disque contenu dans ton boitier est inférieur au débit du FireWire 400


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2004)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc que je regrette, c'est qu'il ne soit plus possible de démarrer la machine depuis le clavier (je sais, ça fait un petit moment qu'Apple a cessé de mettre le bouton d'allumage sur le clavier, mais même), parce que sur les vieux macs, c'est un des trucs qui me faisait le plus tripper! ;-p.


Oui mais les Macs récents ne nécessitent plus d'extinction réallumage.... tu le laisses se mettre en veille profonde (plus un bruit) et lorsque tu en as besoin tu le réveilles (avec n'importe quelle touche du clavier) et tu l'utilises quelques seocndes plus tard.


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Je sais pas si vous avez vu, mes l'iMac G5 intégre (au niveau de la carte mère) un système de diagnostique (qui utilise 4 leds).
> 
> ...


Effectivement..... ce Mac est étonnant! l'utilisateur peut tout changer lui-même (y compris la carte mère), on lui met à disposition des leds d'autodiagnostic (pour qu'il sache en cas de pépin, si c'est la carte mère, l'alim, ou l'écran qui est nase). ... comme si Apple souhaitait "externaliser" la maintenance et le dépannage à l'utilisateur lui-même.


----------



## iota (3 Septembre 2004)

En même temps, vu l'agencement de l'iMac, le système de diagnostique... on se dit que le SAV d'Apple va gagner beaucoup de temps sur la réparation des iMac (et donc, en théorie, des délais raccourcis).

 C'est aussi bénéfique pour Apple.

 Cette iMac ressemble de plus en plus au "Mac du bidouilleur" 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> J
> Le seul truc que je regrette, c'est qu'il ne soit plus possible de démarrer la machine depuis le clavier (je sais, ça fait un petit moment qu'Apple a cessé de mettre le bouton d'allumage sur le clavier, mais même), parce que sur les vieux macs, c'est un des trucs qui me faisait le plus tripper! ;-p


 T'es sûr de ça ???  je le sais même plus vu que je fais ça machinalement et que je démarre presque systématiquement mon bipro en effleurant la zone adéquate dans le bas de l'écran 20" (encore moins fatigant que la touche clavier)  mais il me semble bien que je le démarre de temps à autre avec le clavier.

 Par contre, tu ne peux pas démarrer au moins dans toutes les configs avec un clavier bluetooth mais avec un clavier à fil, je doute. J'essaye ce soir mais je suppose que d'autres pourront confirmer ou infirmer la chose avant.


----------



## maousse (3 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Une info intéressante sur Apple Insider
> 
> qui renvoie à cette page apple
> 
> Apparemment, on peut changer soi-même pas mal de choses, y compris l'écran, ce qui est assez curieux.http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86812


Le support apple nous apprend même comment le porter ! Dingue !    
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86816


----------



## lilins (3 Septembre 2004)

quelqu'un a des infos savoir si le proc est soudé? 

non sinon c'est marrant mais on retrouve comme d'habitude les memes critiques, donc ca rassure. Moi je le trouve bien cet iMac il est très "simpliste", voir "zen". Il a tout ce dont il a besoins et j'accorderais une mention special au rapport qualite/prix du modele 20" qui est... bluffant. pour moi je pense que ca sera un 17" 1.8, ca fera de la place et y'aura moins de risque que les enfants abiment le chariot du superdrive en jouant avec


----------



## pommeN (3 Septembre 2004)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la peine de placer ce genre de phrase fausse pour donner du poid a ton argumentaire...



Je suis PC user. Je ne parle donc pas dans le vide. Je n'ai jamais eu de mac perso, et mes PC ne sont effectivement pas les tous derniers sortis avec des cartes vidéos de la mort qui tue. Mais en tout cas, avec mes machines, il est impossible de lancer 3 vidéos en simultanées avec d'autres appli ouvertes et encore moins de déplacer une fenètre vidéo pendant qu'elle marche tout en gardant une image fluide.
Même sur le bi-xéon qu'il m'arrive d'utiliser au taf j'évite de travailler avec plus de 4 applis ouvertes en simultanées. (même sans ça, le bi-xéon sous XP SP1 plante de temps en temps).

A l'Apple Expo j'ai VRAIMENT été impressionné par la réactivité du système avec 3 vidéos différentes en simultanés, pleins d'applis ouvertes et Exposé qui bouge le tout. Si je fais ça sur mon pentium 3, il rame et devient inutilisable pendant 15 minutes.


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Le support apple nous apprend même comment le porter ! Dingue !
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86816


 Apple veut faire rembourser l'imac par la sécu en leur expliquant qu'ils vont réduire les cas de mal de dos, sans compter les congés maladie bidon (trop contents que les gens seront de venir au bureau faire de la gym avec leur imac)


----------



## Tiobiloute (3 Septembre 2004)

Ce mac est bien le mac du bidouilleur, surement pour faire switcher le PCiste de base qui a tout le temps son PC ouvert pour changer une led ou une barette.


----------



## iota (3 Septembre 2004)

Vous trouverez ici  les articles de la knowledges base concernant l'iMac G5.

 @+
 iota


----------



## nicogala (3 Septembre 2004)

Au sujet du  son j'émets des doutes car avec le volume à fond, aucun son n'était perceptible à 20cm dans l'ambiance de l'AE... tandis que sur le stand du pommier, dans une ambiance à peine moins bruyante, l'unique haut-parleur intégré(donc même pas les Pro-speakers...) d'unvénérable iMac G4 suffisait à faire entendre mon petit mix sous Garageband...  Donc à vérifier en ambiance calme (chez un revendeur par ex.) 
Mais perso,j'ai qd même du mal à penser que le résultat puisse égaler un iMacG4 avec ses Pro-speakers... le design a ses exigences... cependant la sortie optique est bienvenus pour compenser une éventuelle faiblesse acoustique


----------



## Matador (3 Septembre 2004)

Question bête : Peux t'on brancher des périphériques USB 1 sur les ports USB 2 ?  Autrement dit, les ports USB 2 gèrent-ils les périphériques USB 1 ?

Car visiblement les deux seuls ports USB 1  de l'iMac G5 sont ceux du clavier !! Or je vois mal connecter mon hub USB et tous mes périphériques USB sur le clavier !


----------



## iota (3 Septembre 2004)

Matador a dit:
			
		

> Question bête : Peux t'on brancher des périphériques USB 1 sur les ports USB 2 ? Autrement dit, les ports USB 2 gèrent-ils les périphériques USB 1 ?


 Oui il n'y a pas de problème, un périphérique USB2 marche sur un port USB1.

 Par contre, je trouve dommage que le clavier ne comporte pas 2 prises USB2 plutot que des USB1 (vu qu'on le branche obligatoirement sur un port USB2 avec l'iMac...).

 @+
 iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Septembre 2004)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis PC user. Je ne parle donc pas dans le vide. Je n'ai jamais eu de mac perso, et mes PC ne sont effectivement pas les tous derniers sortis avec des cartes vidéos de la mort qui tue. Mais en tout cas, avec mes machines, il est impossible de lancer 3 vidéos en simultanées avec d'autres appli ouvertes et encore moins de déplacer une fenètre vidéo pendant qu'elle marche tout en gardant une image fluide.
> Même sur le bi-xéon qu'il m'arrive d'utiliser au taf j'évite de travailler avec plus de 4 applis ouvertes en simultanées. (même sans ça, le bi-xéon sous XP SP1 plante de temps en temps).
> 
> A l'Apple Expo j'ai VRAIMENT été impressionné par la réactivité du système avec 3 vidéos différentes en simultanés, pleins d'applis ouvertes et Exposé qui bouge le tout. Si je fais ça sur mon pentium 3, il rame et devient inutilisable pendant 15 minutes.



pas besoin du G5 pour çà ,je fait çà souvent avec mon  (modeste ?) eMac 700 pour visualiser 4 video de jennifer garner (me!!!) pilotés par exposé,et le tt est très fluide!


----------



## iota (3 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Au sujet du son j'émets des doutes car avec le volume à fond, aucun son n'était perceptible à 20cm dans l'ambiance de l'AE... tandis que sur le stand du pommier, dans une ambiance à peine moins bruyante, l'unique haut-parleur intégré(donc même pas les Pro-speakers...) d'unvénérable iMac G4 suffisait à faire entendre mon petit mix sous Garageband... Donc à vérifier en ambiance calme (chez un revendeur par ex.)
> Mais perso,j'ai qd même du mal à penser que le résultat puisse égaler un iMacG4 avec ses Pro-speakers... le design a ses exigences... cependant la sortie optique est bienvenus pour compenser une éventuelle faiblesse acoustique


 Sur les anciens iMac (G4), l'amplificateur numérique intégré semble être un 18W alors que sur l'iMac G5 c'est un 12W, ceci explique peut-être cela 

 Sinon sur les spécifications de l'iMac on peut lire qu'il intégre un microphone...
 Il est où ??? 

 @+
 iota


----------



## kitetrip (3 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mais perso,j'ai qd même du mal à penser que le résultat puisse égaler un iMacG4 avec ses Pro-speakers... le design a ses exigences... cependant la sortie optique est bienvenus pour compenser une éventuelle faiblesse acoustique


Tout à fait d'accord ! L'iMac G4 avec ses Pro-Speakers est génial (d'ailleurs, je ne songe même pas à acheter des enceintes) mais je crois qu'au vu des spécifications, l'iMac G5 sied mieux avec un kit 5.1 (ENFIN du 5.1 de série sur l'iMac :love: )


----------



## minime (3 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Le support apple nous apprend même comment le porter ! Dingue !
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86816



Ils n'expliquent pas comment le reposer ? Parce que je commence à fatiguer, là.

Help ! 



			
				septimus a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je remets mon post ici, j'avais pas vu le sujet spécial imac G5. Alors voilà un petit montage de l'imac avec et sans le bandeau blanc sous l'écran. Je voulais savoir lequel vous préfériez...



Lorsqu'on regarde à l'intérieur de l'iMac G5 (photo)   on s'aperçoit que la seconde image "sans bandeau" est irréaliste. Je préfère le modèle dans lequel tous les composants peuvent rentrer.


----------



## Larswool (4 Septembre 2004)

Heu là je dis pause ! Si j'ai bien lu Apple annonce que l'on peut changer disque dur ( ca c'est normal ) , disque optique ( donc achat d'un superdrive à part ? ) , l'écran (ca aussi ca peut bien la faire même si je me vois pas le changer tout seul ). Déja ca creuse la différence comparé aux Imac G4 et Emac .

 Mais là où je demande vraiment c'est ce qu'ils appelent "Mid-plane assembly (contains the main logic board, the G5 processor, fans, NVIDIA graphics processor, and so forth)." Parce que si on peut changer la cart graphique, le proc , la carte mêre , là on tient un super winner. Un Ecran qui fait ordi et qui en plus peut être upgradé !!! Bon dites moi que j'ai du mal lire puisque Apple ne communique pas dessus, ca m'étonne.

 Bonne journée, Lars


----------



## minime (4 Septembre 2004)

Le dos semble se démonter facilement, ils se sont débrouillés pour que les composants soient très accessibles. Donc on pourra peut-être ouvrir la machine soit même et remplacer toute la carte mère&#8230; en cas de panne.


----------



## Arth (4 Septembre 2004)

Voila mes photos:
Voici la vue de l'avant: 


Vue de l'arriére: 


Vue de coté: 


Vue d'intérieur: 


Vue du processeur: 


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## iota (4 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Une petite question au passage 
 L'iMac démonté qui est présenté à l'Apple Expo, c'est un 17" ou un 20" ?

 Merci.

 @+
 iota


----------



## Cricri (4 Septembre 2004)

Un 17"


----------



## iota (4 Septembre 2004)

Cricri : Merci, c'est ce que je pensais... 

  Donc ce shema correspond à l'agencement intérieur d'un 20" (diffère légérement du 17")






  @+
  iota


----------



## noz (4 Septembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin du G5 pour çà ,je fait çà souvent avec mon  (modeste ?) eMac 700 pour visualiser 4 video de jennifer garner (me!!!) pilotés par exposé,et le tt est très fluide!




Je confirme... j'ai exactement la meme config que toi (emac 700 - 768 Mo) et c'est vraiment fluide, ce qui me fait dire que je vais attendre assez sereinement la prochaine upgrade de l'imac G5... Et pis, en général c'est aussi les memes vidéos que toi (de toi... ) que je passe ...


----------



## noz (4 Septembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'expliquent pas comment le reposer ? Parce que je commence à fatiguer, là.
> 
> Help !
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup le design de cet imac, et je trouve que la version sans bandeau, sans parler de son côté peut etre irréalisable, est comme "déséquilibrée"... Maintenant que je l'ai vu et revu à l'AE, son design me semble d'une logique et d'une pureté assez géniales je dois dire...


----------



## iota (4 Septembre 2004)

Vous trouverez ici une capture de la fenêtre récapitulant les résultats de xbench (lancé sur un iMac G5 1.8GHz).

   @+
   iota
   PS : je connais pas xbench... si un expert peut nous donner son avis


----------



## cham (4 Septembre 2004)

Qq'1 peut-il nous dire svp à quelle vitesse encode l'iMac G5 dans iTunes, en AAC 160 ?

 Et comment se débrouille l'iMac G4 pour la même opération ? 

 Merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Qq'1 peut-il nous dire svp à quelle vitesse encode l'iMac G5 dans iTunes, en AAC 160 ?
> 
> Et comment se débrouille l'iMac G4 pour la même opération ?
> 
> Merci



je sais que l'iMac 1,25 encode en gros en 12 ou 15x du AAC...
je pense que le iMac 1,8 GHz doit faire çà en 20 x,non?

mon eMac le fait en 7x


----------



## esila (4 Septembre 2004)

Je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers Apple et je me demandais, d'apres l'histoire de la firme, quand pensez-vous qu'une REV B est prevue pour le nouvel Imac : 6 mois, un an, plus ou moins ?
Jáimerai juste savoir si j'attends pour beneficier d'une meilleure carte graphique et dún processeur depassant les 2Ghz ou si j'achete maintenant!
Merci


----------



## cham (4 Septembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je sais que l'iMac 1,25 encode en gros en 12 ou 15x du AAC...
> je pense que le iMac 1,8 GHz doit faire çà en 20 x,non?
> 
> mon eMac le fait en 7x



Merci pour les renseignements. 

LoL : mon iBook encode à 4x... :mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Septembre 2004)

esila a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers Apple et je me demandais, d'apres l'histoire de la firme, quand pensez-vous qu'une REV B est prevue pour le nouvel Imac : 6 mois, un an, plus ou moins ?
> Jáimerai juste savoir si j'attends pour beneficier d'une meilleure carte graphique et dún processeur depassant les 2Ghz ou si j'achete maintenant!
> Merci



moi perso ,j'attends l'an prochain,je veux un G5 à 2GHz...
et puis 6 mois ,comme çà la machine serra testé ,aura fait ses preuves...

mon premier mac ,iMac G3 233 MHz sortie mi 98 acheté fin 98
mon deuxieme mac,eMac G4 700MHz sortie mi 2002 acheté fin 2002
mon FUTUR Mac,iMac G5 20" 2GHz mi 2005!!


----------



## esila (4 Septembre 2004)

Donc tu verrais une sortie Imac 2GHz et Tiger simultanee ?
Genre courant Mai-Juin ?


----------



## loranbilly (5 Septembre 2004)

Bsoir  
est il possible de mettre des barettes de SDRAM DDR *PC 2100* dans le G5 ou y a t il obligation de fixer un type précis de mémoire pour que ça marche bien ou mieux?
merci...


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

  Non, la PC2100 ne fonctionnera pas.
  Plus d'info ici sur la RAM compatible avec l'iMac G5.

  @+
  iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2004)

esila a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu verrais une sortie Imac 2GHz et Tiger simultanee ?
> Genre courant Mai-Juin ?



oui voila,j'attends que tiger soit fourni avec les iMacs et que le G5 soit un peu boosté,2 GHz mini ,voire 2,2 !!
je pense que d'ici juin voire septembre 2005 ,on pourra acheter l'iMAc G5 20 ",mais pour l'instant ,c'est trop tot...
a moins d'avoir un mac très vieux...


----------



## jaguymac (5 Septembre 2004)

esila a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers Apple et je me demandais, d'apres l'histoire de la firme, quand pensez-vous qu'une REV B est prevue pour le nouvel Imac : 6 mois, un an, plus ou moins ?
> Jáimerai juste savoir si j'attends pour beneficier d'une meilleure carte graphique et dún processeur depassant les 2Ghz ou si j'achete maintenant!
> Merci


 Fait toi plaisir si tu as besoin d'un nouveau ordi et bien achète le. Si tu attend toujours mieux tu n'achètes rien. C'est vrai que dans 6 mois il aura évolué un peu et dans 1 ans encore plus etc...Pour avoir le top en informatique ou électronique il faudrait changer de machine tout les 6 mois, mais tout le monde n'est pas crésus.
 Je possède un imac 450 avec une carte vidéo de 8mo et j'arrive à faire tourner panther parfaitement donc je sais qu'avec ce nouveau imac dans 4 ans toute mais applis tourneront correctement .


----------



## marc-aurel (5 Septembre 2004)

bonjour,

avez vous une réponse à cette question:
on peut brancher un imac G5 sur un videoproj mais en copie d'écran seulement ou alors en bureau étendu également ?

merci


----------



## minime (5 Septembre 2004)

esila a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers Apple et je me demandais, d'apres l'histoire de la firme, quand pensez-vous qu'une REV B est prevue pour le nouvel Imac : 6 mois, un an, plus ou moins ?



La gamme iMac G4 a évolué en gros tous les six mois.

janvier 2002 - présentation de l'iMac G4 15"
juillet 2002 - lancement du modèle 17"
février 2003 - augmentation de fréquence
septembre 2003 - augmentation de fréquence
novembre 2003 - lancement du modèle 20"

Mais les circonstances peuvent toujours retarder une évolution, le nouvel iMac G5 était déjà en retard avant même d'être commercialisé.



			
				marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> on peut brancher un imac G5 sur un videoproj mais en copie d'écran seulement ou alors en bureau étendu également ?



La page des spécs parle de "Port de sortie VGA pour la recopie vidéo sur un écran ou un projecteur externe".


----------



## macarel (5 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai commandé un 17",  , que attends avec impatience. La question que je me pose:
Mon iSub adoré que j'ai sur mon iMac DV+ (Qui malheureusement a décédé cause foudre sur l'alim') est "branchable" sur le G5?

Si non, je le vends, avec l'imac décédé (pour bon entendeur....)


----------



## bacman (5 Septembre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai commandé un 17",  , que attends avec impatience. La question que je me pose:
> Mon iSub adoré que j'ai sur mon iMac DV+ (Qui malheureusement a décédé cause foudre sur l'alim') est "branchable" sur le G5?
> 
> Si non, je le vends, avec l'imac décédé (pour bon entendeur....)


le isub est usb en pricipe, donc pas de pb, par contre il se peut que les enceintes de l'imac (les rondes) ne soient pas emplifiées et que tu soit obligé de faire l'aquisition d'un petit transfo IFIRE de grifffin technologies (40¤);c'est le cas pour les PM G5 mais ça reste à vérifier pour le nouvel imac


----------



## macarel (5 Septembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> le isub est usb en pricipe, donc pas de pb, par contre il se peut que les enceintes de l'imac (les rondes) ne soient pas emplifiées et que tu soit obligé de faire l'aquisition d'un petit transfo IFIRE de grifffin technologies (40¤);c'est le cas pour les PM G5 mais ça reste à vérifier pour le nouvel imac



Merci pour ta réponse si rapide

Bon, j'attends le petit nouveau avant de le vendre alors.


----------



## esila (5 Septembre 2004)

Merci a tous pour l'historique de Imac et les previsions d'upgrade.
Comme je desire mon Mac avant DEcembre, je crois que je vais investir...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Septembre 2004)

esila a dit:
			
		

> Merci a tous pour l'historique de Imac et les previsions d'upgrade.
> Comme je desire mon Mac avant DEcembre, je crois que je vais investir...



mais oui ,bien sur ,si tu n'as pas encore de mac ,n'hésite pas ,pas besoin d'attendre l'update ,mais attends au moins décembre,que la machine soit testée,je pense à son bruit surtout...
cela dit ,je pense qu'il faudrait attendre Tiger,mais apple devrait livrer les iMac G5 avec un coupon tiger gratuit,çà ce serait un beau geste...


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> Mais là où je demande vraiment c'est ce qu'ils appelent "Mid-plane assembly (contains the main logic board, the G5 processor, fans, NVIDIA graphics processor, and so forth)." Parce que si on peut changer la cart graphique, le proc , la carte mêre , là on tient un super winner. ...


Attention cette mid-plane assembly ne peut sans doute être changée qu'en un seul bloc (échange carte-mère en quelque sorte).... on ne peut pas changer individuellement le processeur ou la carte video. C'est tout l'ensemble ou rien (et sans doute pour un echange à l'identique.... pas pour mettre une carte video différente ou un processeur de fréquence supérieure)


Quelqu'un posait une question sur le micro intégré.... je crois l'avoir vu en dessous de l'alim, entre les 2 haut parleurs


----------



## dani (6 Septembre 2004)

Dimensions et poids iMac G5 (modèle 20 pouces)

Hauteur : 47,2 cm
Largeur : 49,3 cm
Profondeur : 18,9 cm
Poids : 11,43 kg(5)

Mes perspectives sont faussées.

A la maison, je n'ai pas beaucoup  de place. Actuellement, j'ai une tablette fixée solidement au mur et soutenu par une équerre solide pour supporter mon iMac Dv 400. Cet iMac est orientée 45% vers moi, ce qui me permet (par exemple le soir) de surfer tout en regardant la Tv, bien sur, si film ou reportage ou show TV que je trouve intéressant, je regarde la Tv à 100%, le mac étant dans ce cas, en économiseur d'écran.

Je n'ai pas du tout penser au salon à prendre les mesures que ce soit largeur et hauteur d'écran, et la taille du bandeau quelque soit le côté. Je me base sur les dimensions données par Apple, (onglet caractéristiques).

Ce matin, je fais un semblant de menuiserie pour une nouvelle tablette vu que j'ai commandé ce magnifique 20 pouces. Pour me rendre compte, je prends une vieille planche que je découpe au format 47,2 x 49,3 cm, je colle deux feuilles A4 dessus pour simuler l'écran, laissant environ 15 cm vers le bas pour le bandeau, 1,5 cm de chaque côté et 1,5 cm en haut.

Cela me parait tout petit par rapport à cet iMac que j'ai vu au salon. Je pense que les dimensions citées dans les caractéristiques sont les bonnes, je ne vois pas Apple faire ce genre d'erreur.

Quelqu'un d'entre vous a-t'il mesuré la longueur et largeur hors tout ?. Ecran et taille du bandeau, bord du haut, de gauche et droite qui pour ces deux derniers sont les mêmes.

(Ne faites pas de menuiserie forcée à cause de moi) Mais si vous avez une planche de bois de cette taille et éventuellement pour ceux qui veulent la faire, collez deux pages A4 dessus,  essayez, et vous verrez, cela parait bien différent. (plus petit en tout cas)

L'oeil ne doit pas calculer et voir pareil sur une surface de bois et sur la même surface d'écran.

Si les dimensions sont bonnes, je vais pouvoir me lancer dans une tablette soigneusement coupée, poncée et vernis.


----------



## iDan (6 Septembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> cela dit ,je pense qu'il faudrait attendre Tiger,mais apple devrait livrer les iMac G5 avec un coupon tiger gratuit,çà ce serait un beau geste...


C'est pas ce qui s'était passé avec OS X, pour les achats faits durant les quelques mois précédent sa sortie ? Ou alors c'était genre 49 ¤ au lieu de 149 ¤ ?

Sinon, effectivement, je suis à l'affût de ce genre d'infos concernant un coupon  

-- 
Daniel qui attend quelques feedback sur l'iMac G5 avant de signer le chèque


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

On est encore tres loin de la sortie de Tiger.... donc n'espérez pas avoir un coupon de réduc en achetant aujourd'hui votre iMac

Si vous l'achetez dans 6 à 9 mois, sans doute... mais aujourd'hui ce serait un changement notable dans la politique commerciale d'Apple!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Septembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> cela dit ,je pense qu'il faudrait attendre Tiger,mais apple devrait livrer les iMac G5 avec un coupon tiger gratuit,çà ce serait un beau geste...



Pas sûr, étant donné le prix très compétitf de la bécanne.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

Tout à fait.... Apple a enlevé un max de petites choses pour tirer les prix (Airport,  bluetooth, Ram.....), donc il est peu probable qu'ils "offrent" Tiger


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

j'ai deux copains futurs possesseurs eventuels de mac (d'ailleurs pour l'instant ce ne sont que des renegats que je souhaite dans ma grande bonté sortir de la fangue, il ne seront mes amis qu'après  ) bon bref je leur ai parlé du nouveau imac mais la question qui tue est arrivée...."and the new imac, which is 1.6 Mhz, what's the equivalant on a PC ? 3 Ghz ?"

benh la .... j'ai beaucoup mais alors beaucoup seché   qui me renseigner un peu sur une valeur pas trop foireuse... merci


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

and the right answer is.......  a lot!


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deux copains futurs possesseurs eventuels de mac (d'ailleurs pour l'instant ce ne sont que des renegats que je souhaite dans ma grande bonté sortir de la fangue, il ne seront mes amis qu'après  ) bon bref je leur ai parlé du nouveau imac mais la question qui tue est arrivée...."and the new imac, which is 1.6 Mhz, what's the equivalant on a PC ? 3 Ghz ?"
> 
> benh la .... j'ai beaucoup mais alors beaucoup seché   qui me renseigner un peu sur une valeur pas trop foireuse... merci



Impossible à dire mais comme tu sais, supposes, subodores, espère que l'imac G5 met une claque à un pentium supérieur à 3 ghz bah tu exposes cette équivalence.

L'imac G5 ? 1,6 ghz ? Attends je fais un rapide calcul :

1,6 x 28973 - 47° x 1,57893 = pentium 3,6 ghz.

  :love:


----------



## pixelemon (6 Septembre 2004)

c'est en comparant un ibm thinkpad 3,2 pro serie derniers modeles (de beau papa avec qui je me complais à guerroyer gentiement mac/pc) et mon tout neuf alubook 1,33 (donc 3x moins ?) que nous avons pu etablir que les frequences processeur sont à mettre en corélation avec l'optimisation du systeme d'exploitation et des logiciels, 

pas de règle d'équivalence exacte donc, juste que les macs dégniaulent les pc.


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

et l'age du capitaine tu en fais quoi :love:
bon sans dec je cherche des specs sur les procs g5 _(non  j'ai pas modifié le post c'est pas vrai )_ et pentiums 4 mais bon pas grand chose 
google y veux pas m'sieur :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

et au cas où tu ne l'aies pas noté.... c'est un G5 qui équipe cet iMac, pas un G4

Donc même si tu trouvais une règle d'équivalence G4 <-> pentium4, il te resterait la question:

et un G5 1,6 GHz, ça fait combien de GHz en G4 ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et au cas où tu ne l'aies pas noté.... c'est un G5 qui équipe cet iMac, pas un G4
> 
> Donc même si tu trouvais une règle d'équivalence G4 <-> pentium4, il te resterait la question:
> 
> et un G5 1,6 GHz, ça fait combien de GHz en G4 ?




Attends, à la louche ça fait 2,2 ghz pour le G4.:style: 

Sinon NAAs il y a ce tablô mais il date un peu.


----------



## sergio (6 Septembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi perso ,j'attends l'an prochain,je veux un G5 à 2GHz...
> et puis 6 mois ,comme çà la machine serra testé ,aura fait ses preuves...
> 
> mon premier mac ,iMac G3 233 MHz sortie mi 98 acheté fin 98
> ...



Moi je n'en peux plus d'attendre !! lol
Je l'achète maintenant !!!!  ca fait depuis décembre que j'attends cet iMac G(, vais pas attendre 6 mois de plus, pour une révision qui il est vraie apportera certainement quelques plus....

Mais qd je lit que la partie de la carte mère de l'iMac G5 intégrant notamment le circuit graphique (dixit Apple) je me dis que l'on pourra certainement upgrader le nouvel iMac à terme ! 

Donc je passe commande bientôt


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

La carte-mère pouvant être changée par l'utilisateur lui-même, on peut effectivement penser que si un nouveau modèle est proposé dans quelques mois avec une autre carte graphique, on pourra (du moins techniquement) remplacer la carte-mère actuelle par la nouvelle..... mais à quel prix???


----------



## pixelemon (6 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attends, à la louche ça fait 2,2 ghz pour le G4.:style:
> 
> Sinon NAAs il y a ce tablô mais il date un peu.



à en juger par ce tableau, le G5 explose les pentiums, 32 ou 64 bits...  

en même temps ça reste des chiffres...


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et au cas où tu ne l'aies pas noté.... c'est un G5 qui équipe cet iMac, pas un G4


  moi j'ai marqué G4   mah non ...    
bon je vais partir sur le principe qu'un G 5 1.6 c'est  3Ghz chez les pc et puis on affinera


----------



## myckmack (6 Septembre 2004)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'en peux plus d'attendre !! lol
> Je l'achète maintenant !!!!  ca fait depuis décembre que j'attends cet iMac G(, vais pas attendre 6 mois de plus, pour une révision qui il est vraie apportera certainement quelques plus....


La révision réglera surtout certains dysfonctionnements qui ne sont pas encore connus. Ceux qui achètent les premiers modèles payent les pots cassés. C'est la même chose en automobile...


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2004)

Des infos  intéréssantes ont été diffusées par MacBidouille concernant les possibilités pour l'utilisateurs de réparer sont iMac.

 Apple va créer un site "Do It Yourself" qui donnera toutes les infos pour pouvoir démonter et réparer soit même son iMac (c'est assez étonnant de la part d'Apple...).

 @+
 iota


----------



## cham (6 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Apple va créer un site "Do It Yourself" qui donnera toutes les infos pour pouvoir démonter et réparer soit même son iMac (c'est assez étonnant de la part d'Apple...).


 
Pas étonnant, vu la qualité de leur SAV, vaut mieux le faire soi-même, ça ne peut être que mieux. Il est à pleurer, c'est vraiment la 4e dimension, la twilight zone, on est en pleine distortion spatiotemporelle. 

Ca aurait dû exister pour l'iBook G3 800 12" Combo. (Désolé, mais quand on aborde le thème du SAV Apple, je deviens tout mad  )


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

je pense qu'on n'a pas fini de parler de cet iMac modulaire.... j'imagine déjà des vendeurs de matos proposer des panneaux LCD sensibles à mettre en lieu et place de l'écran d'origine, permettant de transformer cet iMac en tabletMac....


----------



## myckmack (6 Septembre 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> (Désolé, mais quand on aborde le thème du SAV Apple, je deviens tout mad  )


Tellement que tu perds quand même toute objectivité. Ce n'est pas parce que, toi, tu as eu des problèmes avec le SAV Apple que tu dois considérer qu'ils sont moins que rien . Il faut raison garder .


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2004)

ben tu peux aussi leur dire que cet iMac avec son G5 64 bits, c'est comme si sur PC il avait un Pentium 5 que même dans ses rêves il n'existe même pas! si c'est pas de l'argument qui tue, ça!

Et puis d'abord c'est nous qu'on a la plus grosse, et puis c'est tout! non mais!


----------



## Lordwizard (6 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon NAAs il y a ce tablô mais il date un peu.



C'est quoi ce tableau dément ?

Non seulement le plus rapide des Pentium 4 n'atteint pas les 10.000.000 mais en plus le G4 à 1500Mhz fout une grosse claque aux G5 à 2000Mhz avec ces 15.000.000 et des poussieres !! :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2004)

c'est bon comme comparaison :love:
benh oui IL N'Y A PAS D'EQUIVALENT, très bon remy je t'aime:love:


----------



## yoffy (6 Septembre 2004)

Voila!Commande passée pour un iMacG5-20"  
Cela fait drôle de taper dans une première génération,mais bon!
J'éspère que mes SoundSticks seront reconnus mais surtout,est-ce pénalisant de 
ne pas avoir de FW800?...cette question de ports n'a pas été très développée


----------



## Gallenza (7 Septembre 2004)

C'est très simple, le G5 est aussi performant que les proc AMD Athlon 64 à fréquence égale, donc tu peut plus ou moins te fier au p-rating de AMD, en gros rajouter 50 de fréquence pour l'équivalent P4...Donc on peut dire à peu près que le G5 à 1,6 Ghz de l'Imac vaut un P4 à 2,4 Ghz, et le modèle 1,8 vaut un P4 2,6 ou 2,8 Ghz (P-rating AMD 2800+).
C'est vraiment fiable cohérent et représentatif, ça correspond à l'équivalence classique G5 2Ghz = P4 3 Ghz.

Pour ce qui est du tableau de jaipatoukompri, il n'est pas du tout representatif, c'est des benchs faient avec un programme de cassage de clef optimisé en assembleur pour chaque Archi.
Ce que dit ce tableau c'est que Altivec est supérieur à SSE et SSE2 et que l'implémentation d'Altivec par Motorola est supérieure à celle d'IBM.

A bon entendeur....


----------



## Zheng He (7 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde. Pour moi comparer un mac et un pc c'est comme vouloir comparer une 575 Maranello et une 407 coupé !


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2004)

non non non c'est utile, les possesseurs de pc qui souhaitent connaître ou passer au mac ne possèdent que des references mac et leur parler d'un g5 1,6 mais vachement plus puissant c'est gentil, mais des valeurs correctes c'est mieux


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon comme comparaison :love:
> benh oui IL N'Y A PAS D'EQUIVALENT, très bon remy je t'aime:love:


oh là!!! on se calme!!


----------



## sergio (7 Septembre 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> La révision réglera surtout certains dysfonctionnements qui ne sont pas encore connus. Ceux qui achètent les premiers modèles payent les pots cassés. C'est la même chose en automobile...



C vrai, c toujours comme ca les premières séries...
Mais les défauts ne concernent pas tous les modèles...
Donc je prends le risque... de toute facon ne peux plus attendre encore 6 mois. 
Donc la question ne se pose plus... En ai marre de mon PC fixe !


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2004)

comment peux on dire que c'est comme d'hab les premieres series etc etc  déjà crtitique alors qu'il n'y a aucun problèmes pour l'instant  prends des vacances ça fait du bien :love:

remy, je la refait  :
bien très très bien remy, j'apprécie enormement ta contridution a ce fil qui me permet d'avoir une plus grande efficacité et perssuasion dans mes propos tout en y trouvant du plaisir   (ça va mieux la :rateau: )


----------



## minime (7 Septembre 2004)

"_un imac G5 ça vaut quoi en Mhz pc ?_"

Et par rapport à l'espèce de neo-p-rating-revisited façon Intel ? :bebe:


----------



## iDan (7 Septembre 2004)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> C vrai, c toujours comme ca les premières séries...
> Mais les défauts ne concernent pas tous les modèles...
> Donc je prends le risque... de toute facon ne peux plus attendre encore 6 mois.
> Donc la question ne se pose plus... En ai marre de mon PC fixe !


Pi si t'attends encore 6 mois, y'aura sûrement une nouvelle révision qui va sortir, etc... etc...
Moi, je joue la semi-prudence, je commanderai à la fin du mois, après quelques réactions d'utilisateurs qui ne travaillent pas chez Apple  

Je me pose notamment la question du bruit de la bête en fonctionnement soutenu


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2004)

merci idan de ta contribution a ce fil surtout pour la vitesse ça aide


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

  Dans cette discussion sur le forum d'apple concernant la comparaison G5 vs P4, un tableau intéréssant est cité comparant les performances des processeurs x86 face au PPC.

  @+
  iota


----------



## Lordwizard (7 Septembre 2004)

ca a l'air plus cohérent comme tableau !


----------



## Gallenza (8 Septembre 2004)

C'est bien ça, un G5 c'est un Athlon 64 à fréquence égale, ou un P4 si on rajoute 50% de fréquence.


----------



## Zheng He (8 Septembre 2004)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde. Pour moi comparer un mac et un pc c'est comme vouloir comparer une 575 Maranello et une 407 coupé !


Heu! bien que çà n'interesse que moi apparemment il fallait lire 406 coupé et pas 407. Faut dire qu'avec la chef dans les parages faut faire ficelle pour taper les messages.


----------



## ederntal (8 Septembre 2004)

Euh juste une question que je viens de me poser :

il faut mettre la ram en double comme pour les PMG5 ?
Si oui, pourquoi personne ne le dis haut et fort? ni même apple ?
Si non, pourquoi faut-il faire ça sur les PM ?


----------



## iota (8 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Sur l'iMac G5 il n'est pas nécéssaire de mettre 2 barettes de mémoires.

 Les powermac utilisent un bus mémoire bi-canal c'est pour cela qu'il est nécéssaire de mettre 2 barettes.

 @+
 iota


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

edernatel tu as un sujet ouvert la dessus


----------



## iota (9 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Si ça vous intérésse, la Developper Note de l'iMac G5 est en ligne.

  @+
  iota


----------



## myckmack (9 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> comment peux on dire que c'est comme d'hab les premieres series etc etc  déjà crtitique alors qu'il n'y a aucun problèmes pour l'instant


Il y a pourtant bien un proverbe berrichon qui dit << Premier modèle tu achèteras, premiers ennuis tu auras >>. Non ?


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Si ça vous intérésse, la Developper Note de l'iMac G5 est en ligne.
> 
> ...


merci pour le lien


----------



## iota (9 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le lien


 De rien... 

 @+
 iota


----------



## ederntal (11 Septembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Euh juste une question que je viens de me poser :
> 
> il faut mettre la ram en double comme pour les PMG5 ?
> Si oui, pourquoi personne ne le dis haut et fort? ni même apple ?
> Si non, pourquoi faut-il faire ça sur les PM ?





			
				Macbidouille a dit:
			
		

> - iMac G5 et RAM, sacré casse-tête - Lionel - 12:25:34
> 
> 
> L'iMac G5 a deux emplacements mémoire. Contrairement au G5, il n'est pas indispensable d'apparier les barrettes. On peut n'en mettre qu'une, ou bien deux de tailles différentes. Mais dans ce cas, le bus mémoire ne fonctionnera que sur 64 bits. Si les deux barrettes sont identiques, il fonctionnera sur 128 bits. Autant dire que dans le premier cas, les performances du G5 seront pénalisées très fortement par un bus mémoire divisé par deux.
> Donc, si vous ne voulez pas sérieusement brider votre machine, mettez lui deux barrettes identiques ! Attention, le terme identique signifie que les deux barrettes doivent non seulement avoir la même taille, mais aussi les mêmes caractéristiques.




Bah dis donc il faut le savoir... meme si ça parrait logique... Apple devrai plus en parler.
Je l'ai commandé avec 256 + 512... je crois bien que je vais devoir débourser 100 euros de plus pour 2x512    Zut!


----------



## decoris (11 Septembre 2004)

bah, la différence doit être pas très sensible avec un bus 600MHz... (si?)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bah, la différence doit être pas très sensible avec un bus 600MHz... (si?)



Ben disons que la force du G5 (enfin la grande faiblesse du G4 aussi ) est son bus, le couper en deux c'est assez idiot je trouve mais bon


----------



## iota (14 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Pour ceux que ça intérésse, la page support (anglais) de l'iMac G5 est en ligne.
 On y trouve notament le manuel (anglais).

 @+
 iota


----------



## yoffy (14 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux que ça intérésse, la page support (anglais) de l'iMac G5 est en ligne.
> On y trouve notament le manuel (anglais).


Merci!...ça y est,j'suis prêt.....envoyez le bestiau


----------



## iota (15 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

  Vous trouverez ici les résultats d'un iMac G5 1.8GHz sous Cinebench et xbench.

  Je ne connais absolument pas ces benchmark, donc je ne ferais pas de commentaire 

  @+
  iota


----------



## compote13 (15 Septembre 2004)

J'ai une petite question sur l'imac g5, je compte le prendre avec l'option module bluetooth+ clavier et souris bluetooth, mais là est le problème, si je prends l'option-dite est ce que j'aurais les deux ports usb1 supprimés sur le clavier?


----------



## iota (15 Septembre 2004)

Sur le clavier bluetooth il n'y a pas de port USB.

 @+
 iota


----------



## decoris (15 Septembre 2004)

c'est le prix de la super-classe!!!


----------



## iota (17 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

  Les photos de l'iMac sont à nouveau en ligne.
  Avec le déballage et le démontage de la bête !
  C'est ici que ça se passe.

  @+
  iota


----------



## myckmack (23 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> comment peux on dire que c'est comme d'hab les premieres series etc etc  déjà crtitique alors qu'il n'y a aucun problèmes pour l'instant  prends des vacances ça fait du bien :love:


Si tu lis ce qui est dit en ce moment sur MacBidouille à propos des problèmes de bruits des iMac G5, tu pourras quand-même avouer que j'avais raison et donc toi, tort . Je n'en tire aucune fierté particulière  parce que c'était évident que les premiers modèles (comme tout ce qui est technologiquement évolué) auraient leurs petits dysfonctionnements :rose:.


----------



## naas (23 Septembre 2004)

Ce que j'ai dit est toujours valable je n'aime pas que l'on dénigre un produit avant sa sortie, il faut ATTENDRE  , et si tu en tires aucune fierte alors pourquoi tu nous ponds ce post  de plus je viens de relire tes autres posts c'est edifiant   

ma question etait et reste ça vaut combien un imac G5 en Mhz pc et je vois pas ce que tes interventions apportent comme reponse


----------



## myckmack (23 Septembre 2004)

Décidément, je trouve que l'état d'esprit a changé ces derniers temps sur certains forums. C'est triste .


----------



## myckmack (23 Septembre 2004)

Après 2748 messages sur les forums MacG, je tire ma révérence. Celui-ci sera le dernier. J'espère avoir été utile à certains d'entre vous, comme ces forums l'ont été pour moi. Ça va me faire bizarre de ne plus intervenir ici mais je n'accepte pas de recevoir des volées de bois vert dès que ce que j'écris ne convient pas à certains modérateurs (golf et naas, vous vous reconnaissez ?) qui ne savent pas être objectifs et qui se prennent pour des censeurs (j'allais écrire : pour Dieux le père...). Ça m'est devenu insupportable; le ressort est cassé. Bye.

PS : naas, si tu avais vu les smileys que j'avais inséré dans le message que tu as incendié, tu aurais compris que je faisais de l'humour... Inutile de répondre.


----------



## choox (24 Septembre 2004)

moi je suis complétement avec toi... je me suis fait ejecter d'un autre forum nomé "freeks"

tous pour les memes raisons que toi... probleme de pouvoir..


----------



## FloX (24 Septembre 2004)

[HS]
Je pense que vous ne vous rendez pas compte qu'il est très difficile d'etre modérateur, j'ai été modérateur de la plus grosse section (bistrot) du deuxième plus gros forum Francophone et ca n'a rien de facile.
Je pense que vous êtes loin de vous rendre compte de la tache qui leur incombe, facile d'etre acteur, difficile d'etre le metteur en scène 
[/HS]


----------

